# FENIX TK10 Review



## Nitroz (Mar 24, 2008)

*Review of the Fenix TK10 (TANK)*

Features


Cree Premium Q5 LED (The new silver coating around the phosphor)
Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel
Turbo mode: Constant 225 lumens, 1.5 hours
General Mode: Constant 60 lumens, 10 hours
Highly efficient focusing head- throws beam over 200 meters
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Low battery indication system
Uses two 3V CR123 Lithium batteries
135mm (length) x34mm (diameter)
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard
Ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Tailcap switch with momentary-on function
Tactical grip ring for Cigar technique
Included accessories: holster, body clip, lanyard, two spare o-rings, and a spare rubber switch boot (orange)

In using the TK10, I find it to have a perfect tint free beam with no rings, and a smooth transition from spot to spill. The threads are really beefy and have no gritty feeling to them whatsoever, just velvety smooth.

The TK10 is definitely a step in the right direction for Fenix. In my opinion the TK10 is of the same quality of Surefire lights.

Ok, now with that out of the way, time for some pictures and beamshots!

The TK10 with it's "Big Brother"













New silver coat around the phosphor








Daylight underwater shot




Bathing in the sunlit creek



]
Standing in the creek




TK10 with accessories




TK10 with copper colored ring installed




Another front shot








Gut shots




Thread shot




Beefy threads in the head




Group shot with yellow g2 (on top) Fenix TK10 (middle), and Lumapower MRV (bottom)




Frontal shots




Standing shots












Closing shot with Fenix knife.





Now for some beamshots!
The first light is the yellow G2, then the TK10 low, TK10 high, and then the MRV Cree R2. These shots were taken at f9 and 1.6 seconds, 25 feet.
*Note: The yellow g2 and Lumapower MRV both have R2 Cree LEDs.*

















The next shots are the same order as above, but taken at f9 and 2 seconds, 175 feet.

















I am very pleased to own the new Fenix TK10. The beam is very useful and is pushing out a great deal of light in a very smooth transition from spot to spill.
The Lumapower may throw a little more, but you have tunnel vision and hardly any spill. The MRV is strictly for spotting far off.

The TK10 is a rugged and well thought out flashlight with only low and high.
I hope you enjoyed my review. Thanks!


----------



## primox1 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: TK10 Review*

:thanks: 
Excellent pictures and all.
Looks like a better design than the T1.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: TK10 Review*

It seems like a great light.
Nice reviews, I always like lots of pics 

Enjoy the TK10.


----------



## Kato (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the great review! :twothumbs


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 24, 2008)

That of a Surefire G2 or the E series and above? or may be the surefire BEAST :thinking:


Nitroz said:


> In my opinion the TK10 is of the same quality of Surefire lights.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 24, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> That of a Surefire G2 or the E series and above? or may be the surefire BEAST :thinking:



The Surefire E series. The Beast is obviously in a whole class all together.

Anyone who has bought Fenix lights know that they stand behind their products, and strive to be innovative.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 24, 2008)

you forgot to mention the price tag


----------



## copperfox (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice light, and an improvement over the T1, but claiming it can throw over 200 meters? C'mon, that's *656*+ feet. Fenix is clearly exaggerating. Even throwers have a hard time lighting up objects that far away, just look at the comparisons in the Reviews section.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 24, 2008)

i agree, 200 meters is beyond any stretch of imagination,i think they might have meant 200ft, and somehow got it mixed up, china uses metric...and may have forgotten to change it...

Crenshaw


----------



## Jambo (Mar 25, 2008)

Great review, thanks a lot.


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for the time in making the informative review for all of the CPFers


----------



## Burgess (Mar 25, 2008)

Enjoyed the review. :thumbsup:


Thank you for your efforts.



And the comparison beam photos were very helpful.



Looks like Fenix is gonna' have a *popular *flashlight here.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## neophyte (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm dissapointed that the spacer is a tacky orange/bronze/copper colour.
In my opinion it should be HAIII treated to match the body it's used on.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2008)

Getting tough to keep up with all these Tk10 reviews.


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your time and your great review!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for a great review!


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 25, 2008)

neophyte said:


> I'm dissapointed that the spacer is a tacky orange/bronze/copper colour.
> In my opinion it should be HAIII treated to match the body it's used on.



I agree. 

That, and a lower low level are the two things I would like for them to have done differently.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Yet another great review that makes mine unworthy!

Yea the copper ring is kind of tacky and the clip screws leave a bit to be desired....

But what a beam! About as good as DX 4068 SSc P4 drop in but considerably brighter!


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 26, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i agree, 200 meters is beyond any stretch of imagination,i think they might have meant 200ft, and somehow got it mixed up, china uses metric...and may have forgotten to change it...
> 
> Crenshaw



Yes, I too think 200 meter is a but on the extreme side, 200 feet definitley! But it is a well lit 200 feet.

I to wish the low was much, much lower. It is ok, but not late night house navigation low.

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Oh, this light can be pre-ordered Here for $76.50


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 26, 2008)

nice, those pics answer my "does it tailstand?" question (no)

just ordered one in black!


----------



## carrot (Mar 26, 2008)

Great review! I like your pictures as well.


----------



## steve2071 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new here. I was looking at this flashlight and it seems like it's a very bright and well constructed piece of gear. I am curious, however, about the shock-absorbing properties of the guts of this thing. Do you think repeated jarring and concussion of this light would damage it? I know brands like Surefire and Pentagonlight cater more to this end, but for the output of this light vs. the price, I would really like to try it out without destroying it in the first month.

ETA: Wow, I didn't realize there were so many reviews about this particular flashlight already. What a noob I am.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 29, 2008)

steve2071 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. I was looking at this flashlight and it seems like it's a very bright and well constructed piece of gear. I am curious, however, about the shock-absorbing properties of the guts of this thing. Do you think repeated jarring and concussion of this light would damage it? I know brands like Surefire and Pentagonlight cater more to this end, but for the output of this light vs. the price, I would really like to try it out without destroying it in the first month.
> 
> ETA: Wow, I didn't realize there were so many reviews about this particular flashlight already. What a noob I am.



Check out this torture test of the Fenix T1, this is the light that help make the T10 what it is today. So I can say you do not have to worry about the T10 being tuff.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186459


----------



## MrFunk (Mar 31, 2008)

The new Fenix support rcr123 batteries ? 3,7v ?
Or only primaries ?
Thanks


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 31, 2008)

Only cr123s. Even if you manage for them to fit in the body and work, runtime will be shorter then primaries.


----------



## MrFunk (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, but it will work or it will burn the led ?


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 31, 2008)

I would say it would be like rolling the dice. Just like some people get away with running a 14500 lithium in their LODs, some end up smoking them.

I don't think the gains would be worth it, if you have any whatsoever.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 31, 2008)

It should run just fine. I think the T10 uses the same circuit as the T1, which was able to handle at least 12v without problem.

2 3.7v Li-ion batteries are 8.4v fully charged, well under 12v so they should work as long as they fit.

Great review Nitroz!

:goodjob:

And 

:kewlpics:


----------



## werdnawee (Mar 31, 2008)

I queried Fenix-store regarding RCR123's for the TK10. Here is the answer I got from Matt.

Andrew,
Thank you for your email. At this time, we don't have any pictures of the black TK10. We are awaiting our shipment to arrive in the next couple days so that we can take some pictures of it. I believe that it looks the same as the olive, just black. (edit-duh :laughing: )

Yes, the AW RCR123a batteries fit and work just fine in this light.
Thanks
Matt

On Tue, Mar 25, 2008 at 8:59 AM, Andrew Wee  wrote:

Hi,

Do AW's RCR123A 750mah fit (and work) with the TK10?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Nitroz (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks werdnawee for that important information!


----------



## climberkid (Apr 6, 2008)

i received mine on Wednesday and i just want to say that the TK10 is just awesome. i dont know how else to explain that i love it. thank you guys for helping me decided on it.


----------



## EngEdge (Apr 19, 2008)

very nice review and good pics too:thumbsup:. 

what i was wondering is how well the light would fit in a pocket, i'm not talking about carrying it around all day, but the light wouldn't see much use from me if i couldn't comfortably throw it in my pocket when i need two free hands. is this going to be a problem?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 19, 2008)

EngEdge said:


> what i was wondering is how well the light would fit in a pocket, i'm not talking about carrying it around all day, but the light wouldn't see much use from me if i couldn't comfortably throw it in my pocket when i need two free hands. is this going to be a problem?



This depends on the size of your pockets. It would newer fit in my pocket, but then I would not put anything bigger that a L0D in my pockets.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2008)

EngEdge said:


> very nice review and good pics too:thumbsup:.
> 
> what i was wondering is how well the light would fit in a pocket, i'm not talking about carrying it around all day, but the light wouldn't see much use from me if i couldn't comfortably throw it in my pocket when i need two free hands. is this going to be a problem?


 
Jacket-pocket = No problem. 

Pants-pocket = Might be an issue. 

(When my TK10 arrived, it was a bit smaller than expected, but thicker than expected too).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 19, 2008)

I wouldn't want to sit on it but I can put mine in my jeans back pocket ok.


----------



## EngEdge (Apr 20, 2008)

HKJ said:


> This depends on the size of your pockets. It would newer fit in my pocket, but then I would not put anything bigger that a L0D in my pockets.


 
Thanks for the responses. i don't have any experience with anything larger than an l0d.:thumbsup: 

The tk10 is listed as having a diameter of 34 mm, i have assumed this to be maximum diameter but is there any chance that this is actually the diameter of the reflector (or some other part of the head)?


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 20, 2008)

As Monocrom says TK10 is definitely smaller than what you would expect from just seeing the pictures:







And yes 34 mm is the diameter of the head while the body is 26 mm.


BTW EngEdge, :welcome:


----------



## jtblue (May 8, 2009)

nice review! I just received my TK 10 today and it is awesome; this is my second torch. the first being a dodgy energizer hard case LED putting out probably 5 lumins lol. so yeah big step forward and i my diode is smack bang in the middle unlike others who have complained about missalignment. my only complaint is that it didn't come with an R2 instead of the Q5 but apart of that I'm more than happy. i got it for AUD$99.00 at
www.ledtorches.com.au with free shipping which got it to me in 3 days!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2009)

Mine stays within reach in my truck, and still is one of my best 2x123 lights!


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 10, 2009)

jtblue said:


> My only complaint is that it didn't come with an R2 instead of the Q5 but apart of that I'm more than happy.





Should have gotten the TK11 w/R2 then. It's the only Fenix light in the Tank series to have an R2.

However, I'm sure there isn't much difference to the eye in brightness....


----------



## rockz4532 (May 11, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Should have gotten the TK11 w/R2 then. It's the only Fenix light in the Tank series to have an R2.
> 
> However, I'm sure there isn't much difference to the eye in brightness....


 There is not any noticable difference, but it does have regulation on a 18650, while the Q5 does not.

My TK10's emitter is a little bit off, but the reflector is a little bit screwed up so they cancel eachother out, ill post some pics later.


----------



## javajoe (Dec 22, 2009)

Could someone please explain how the low battery indication system works?

It there some visual alert?

Does it alert you before rechargeable li-ons become too discharged?


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 22, 2009)

javajoe said:


> Could someone please explain how the low battery indication system works?
> 
> It there some visual alert?
> 
> Does it alert you before rechargeable li-ons become too discharged?


 
The TK10 flickers when the voltage is low but protected RCR123 should cut off before then.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there,

just wanted to add my few bits to this light review. 
In my opinion it's relly great light for everyday use. Two modes of output are basically everything you need in your normal use. However that 200 meters throw is indeed slightly exagerrated. Let's say you can illuminate something at 150 m range, but definitevely at 200 m it will be just "something" you will be able to see. At this range you will still be able to tell the human from the car, for instance , but it's not enough to say that it has "200 meters throw". 
One more important thing - I am talking here about total darkness, in the middle of nowhere, when your eyes are adapted to it. It will give you total different impression while you're in the town or even next to the big city (hope you know, what I mean). Lumens readings are one thing, but your own impression of the particulate light in particulat place is something different here.

Build quality is outstanding. I did not have many flashlights in my hands (except for Fenix P30 and different Mags), but I'm kind of oversensitive about quality, and can tall you one thing - you won't be disapointted about it definitively. I have this flashlight for over a year now and was using it in different situations - bonfires (few times I forgot to take it home and it spent all night somewhere in the wet grass), normal home use, carrying in the pocket, keeping in the car, it was dropped on the floor several times, almost everyday I'm sinking it in my fishtank to get better light in helping me to get rid of the snails :nana: and so on, so on, etc - just normal non-abusive everyday use. And tell you what - the anodizing is so good, that I cannot find EVEN ONE SINGLE scratch ont the body!!!! Even on the edges or sharp parts, absolutely nothing!!! I just cannot imagine better quality, unless you measure it with some sophisticated equipment, not normal everyday use. 
I think the next step over it would be some tank-build light which could stand gun shot or be dropped from 100th floor. But who would really need one... 
Well, maybe I'm a bit over excited about the quality here - probably most of well known makes offer the same quality or even better. What I'm trying to say, is that the quality of the TK10 is far more better that we really need in everyday use. For most of us this flishlight will last for years and years (if we don't sell it in the CPF marketplace to get even better light :nana::devil:lovecpf)


----------



## mcson (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

It is a great review...thank you so much for that..

One thin I want to know is that if I can use this Light for diving purposes?

If so, how many meters/feet?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2010)

mcson said:


> ... if I can use this Light for diving purposes?


No. It is not a dive light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2010)

I can add something here that MIGHT be important to some people.

Maybe a year ago or so, I got called to go to a house without power to meet my boss and a cop. The Lady Cop did not have a light and the Boss' Magcharger was kapoot.

I handed Boss a Magled in a 3C model and I had my TK10.

Two or three comments like "this Maglight has a pencil beam and that light you have lights up a large area"

And I pretty much kept it in general mode.

I've since gotten better throwers and flooders but no other light has even threatened to bump the TK10 from my truck.

I must say the Rebel Mags handily STOMP the Luxeon Mags.

Anyhow:rock::thumbsup::twothumbs to TK10


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 20, 2010)

Before I got TK10 my favourite allround light was Tiablo A9, which I prefered to use with the textured reflector for the smoother beam. 
When I got TK10 I soon realized that this was my new favourite. Not that good throw as A9, but a slightly wider beam without any visible artifact, better for allround use, and in a more reliable performance.
One thing I noticed is that the general mode of my TK10 is closer to 45 lumens than 60, if my lightmeter is correct (1/5 of turbomode). Positive or negative; TK10 is a great flashlight.

Regards, Patric


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 20, 2010)

PlayboyJoeShmoe wrote:
"The Lady Cop did not have a light"

I can't believe a police officer did not have a light. She must be a rookie with poor training.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2010)

If I ever found her again I was gonna fix her up with a light. Never did and now likely never will.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 21, 2010)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> If I ever found her again I was gonna fix her up with a light. Never did and now likely never will.


 
It shouldn't take her long to figure out that she needs to have a light at all times, hopfully she won't get whacked before then.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 21, 2010)

This is small town East Texas. We don't actually get a lot of muggings and killings around here.

Still having a light or two on your person is FOR better than NOT having!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 23, 2010)

LightWalker said:


> She must be a rookie with poor training.





LightWalker said:


> It shouldn't take her long to figure out that she needs to have a light at all times, hopfully she won't get whacked before then.


Lightwalker... you seem to spend half your time hectoring people with half-baked religious propaganda and the other half being obstreporous, confrontational and just plain offensive. We'll take a rest from your bombastic trolling for 2 weeks.


----------



## 1boredguy (Jan 29, 2010)

a lot of nice photos. thanks.


----------



## Egsise (Jan 29, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Lightwalker... you seem to spend half your time hectoring people with half-baked religious propaganda and the other half being obstreporous, confrontational and just plain offensive. We'll take a rest from your bombastic trolling for 2 weeks.


Someone got up with the wrong foot. :tired:
I don't see where he broke the rules.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 29, 2010)

Egsise... please take some time off, and use it to read up on Rule 4.

_Edit: This is the 3rd time you have been banned for this or similar offenses. Until you learn to obey the Rules, the bans will keep getting longer and longer. The next one may be your last._


----------



## alvin8803 (Mar 30, 2010)

greetings! what would be the best brand of rechargable batteries for fenix tk10?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2010)

alvin8803 said:


> greetings! what would be the best brand of rechargable batteries for fenix tk10?


 
AW brand.


----------



## buana (Nov 10, 2012)

hi to all you. i got a fenix tk 10 as a present, and even i was very happy having it, i am now i little my confused. the tk 10 has two light modes: a regular (60 lumens) and a turbo (220). i am not sure if i even have about 40 lumens with this flashlight. i am using two rechargeable batteries CR123 AR, Li-Ion 3V, 600mAH 2WH but the light is not strong enough. and of course i do not have this super turbo mode with 220 lumens. is the flashlight not working or are the batteries the problem? any help.. thx


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 10, 2012)

Fully tighten the head for Turbo.


----------



## bodhran (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not an expert but if tightening the head doesn't work and without test equipment I would just pop in a couple primary CR123's as see what happens.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 10, 2012)

buana said:


> hi to all you. i got a fenix tk 10 as a present, and even i was very happy having it, i am now i little my confused. the tk 10 has two light modes: a regular (60 lumens) and a turbo (220). i am not sure if i even have about 40 lumens with this flashlight. i am using two rechargeable batteries CR123 AR, Li-Ion 3V, 600mAH 2WH but the light is not strong enough. and of course i do not have this super turbo mode with 220 lumens. is the flashlight not working or are the batteries the problem? any help.. thx



Well the most obvious trouble shooting step would be to get some brand new cr123 non-rechargeable lithium batteries and pop them in. I'm guessing your rechargeables might be not so good?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 12, 2012)

I still have one TK10 unused in box because when I bought two of them I thought it would be no problem to get it sold to for example a police officer. I was wrong...
Anyway; even if TK10 is a bit out of date today, it's still a very nice light. It's buildt like a tank, definitely more solid and tough than my TK15 S2.
While TK15 S2 has twice the output and outhrows TK10 with a large margin the beam of TK10 actually is more suitable for shorter distance and indoors(smoother with a wider hotspot).


----------



## neverGUP (Nov 16, 2012)

The Fenix TK10 is the best looking tactical flashlight ever for me. I had one, but I gave it to my brother-in-law who is a police officer. 
Do you have the black one? I think the black colour is better for a TK10.


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I'll dig up the dead. Just found and ordered a New TK-10 in green. Should have it inside of a week and found it out of New Jersey.


----------



## Putty (Jan 28, 2013)

I was torn between this and the Klarus XT11. Went Klarus


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2013)

Putty said:


> I was torn between this and the Klarus XT11. Went Klarus



:welcome:

No worries, you can always buy the Fenix later if you wish.


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the deal for the new green TK10 went south. Could not get the seller to respond to e-mails or voice mails and had to resort to opening and resolution with PP. It took all of about 30 min for them to contact the seller and get my $$ refunded. The good news is I found a like new BLACK one on E-Bay for $32.00 from a Great seller. All I need is the FINGER ring and I am all set. IF anyone on this board has one that they dislike/do not need I would like to take it off your hands. Please let me know.
Thanks Guys.

Found a LNIB OD green out in Cali. Will be here this week.


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn (Feb 21, 2013)

Well the NIB OD green TK-10 showed up today. NICE, I hated not being able to get the OD one and bought a black one and got a parts light for a spare donor unit. I did not NEED the OD green one but that usually doesn't stop me.:twothumbs Thanks to you guys...I am MUCH more broke money wise.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn (Feb 21, 2013)

Got the XT11 as well, an awesome light.




Putty said:


> I was torn between this and the Klarus XT11. Went Klarus


----------

